# Making a stem bolt.



## pedal_junky (Jan 28, 2015)

Not an exact match, but rounded the head off of a modern bolt.


----------



## John (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice.

If you want the tall hex head, look for a Extreme Strength Steel Cap Screw. The heavy duty bolts have the taller head.
John


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 28, 2015)

John said:


> Nice.
> 
> If you want the tall hex head, look for a Extreme Strength Steel Cap Screw. The heavy duty bolts have the taller head.
> John




Excellent John, thank you.


----------



## bike (Jan 28, 2015)

some used a non standard thread....


----------



## eeapo (Jan 30, 2015)

A little ingenuity goes a long way, great job.


----------

